# Favorite Gun?



## Shotgunhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

Which gun do you prefer for hunting squirrels, rabbits, etc. I'll post mine later.


----------



## Peterson (Jun 19, 2010)

In general, I always preferred a 20 gauge Model 37, full choke with short mag 5s for breakfast bacon.
A 22LR Kimber/6X as I aged and a Model 39 with 22 short HPs for close-in on off days.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

As I have taken more than my share during my lifetime, I now carry a .410 single or a .22mag handgun.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I like my Glenfield mod 60 .22 with a 4x scope that I got 30 years ago, She's sent plenty of squirrels and rabbits into the pot and still shoots like the day I got her.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Now it just depends on how I am hunting if I walking and hunting rabbits I like my trusty Winchester Model 1300 12 ga. don't really miss much with it. Now if I parked next to tree hunting squirrels than I have my Marlin .22 long rifle with a .22 cal. Simmons scope pretty accurate out to 100 yards, but deadly at 75.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Rabbit: Stoeger Uplander .410 SxS
Squirrel: Marlin .22 bolt-action w/Bushnell 3-9 rimfire scope
All else: Remington 870 Wingmaster in 12ga.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

For rabbit I like my Franchi 48-AL 20 ga. #6.
For squirrels a 10/22 carbine with a (cheap) 1.5-5x scope.


----------



## sgm22325 (Dec 31, 2009)

Glenfield model 60 .22
YL12-1D2 12 ga.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't know if it's my Model 24 Savage (410/22) over and under or the 20 ga Winchester Model 37. The Model 37 has been in the family since the TVA bought our farm and built lake Barkley but the Model 24 is good for head shots, I guess I'll just have to keep hunting with both guns.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Hands down, my favorite is my .17HMR....from a distance on squirrels. I like to hike and take long shots, or sit and wait till I have 3-5 on the ground before getting up. Haven't seen a rabbit while hunting in 5 years...

I think this year, I will change it up a bit and try to get CLOSE with my new Mark III Hunter (I'm lovin' that gun!)...I can get pretty darn sneaky in deep snow with snowshoes, since the rats stick to the trees and never hit the ground to run.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> Hands down, my favorite is my .17HMR....from a distance on squirrels.


 Agreed. Love the 100+ yard headshots....


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the one that sgm22325's cat is shooting! But most of the time I find myself grabbing my Savage 17HMR.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

encore pistol .410 for rabbits

browning gold hunter 20 ga for birds.


----------



## Shotgunhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

joytime said:


> I love this gun,i just got it .What do you think about it ?


 I love gamo air rifles. I have a gamo hunter sport that I got for Christmas about 3 years ago. It is very powerful. I haven't shot an animal with it yet, but I wouldn't hesitate if given the chance.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

22lr Semi custom older kimber bolt.
Straight stocked browning superposed upland.
60yr old ithaca feather weight walking gun.


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

20 ga. rem 1100 I have had for 20 years, 3 shot plug has been in since new, saves shells when the bunnys are in the thick stuff Ruger 10-22 for the sitting watching squirrels game and my Ruger 22-45 pistol for the fun of it


----------



## hicky40cmu (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with what some of the other guys said... Savage 17 HMR. I took my 15th groundhog this summer with it this morning.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

That's a sharp gun there...they didn't have the thumbholes back when I bought my BVSS...damn fine shooters! :chillin:

You need to try my Model 12 on those hogs...back off about 350 yards and they simply give off a mist with the .204...:SHOCKED:


----------

